# BSOD ,  phenom x6  1090t  with 1600mhz ram



## future (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi , i recently purchased the following rig ,

Amd phenom x6 1090t
asus m5a97
Gskill ripjaws 2x4gb 1600mhz


Now the problem is when test my system with prime95 , it remains stable for 3-4 hrs but when i stop the test , i get bsod IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL error.

Even when i use pc for 7-8 hrs it remains stable but on idle , it gives same irql not less or equal errors.

I tried 1333mhz setting with 8-8-8-24 settings , as per gskill forum these are fail safe settings for am3  cpu , but at these 1333 mhz settings, i again get same bsod and after that dram red led lights up .  

 i have not overclocked anything , i dont no what the problem is? , i just want a stable system , plz help me guys.
thanks


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2012)

Test the ram modules with mem test app and make sure you have the latest bios version of the mobo and post a cpu-z screenshot.


----------



## sukant (Jan 17, 2012)

I used to get the same error message. Issue was with my memory module. PC used to work fine for 1-2 hours and suddenly used to restart.


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2012)

Turn of your computer and press the *MemOK!* button on your motherboard.


----------



## future (Jan 17, 2012)

here are the cpuz screenshots topgear


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2012)

did you try what I wrote above??


----------



## future (Jan 17, 2012)

My cpu was set at 1.46v in bios , i reduced it to 1.35v , and i am not having any bsod till now.
i also ran memtest for 30 min , no errors seen.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2012)

^^ So it can be over heating which is the main reason behind those BSODs ( but how come it was stable for 7-8 hours then or prime test )-check your cpu idle and load temp using HWinfo app and post the screenshot in here and disable cool n quiet in Bios and set the windows power scheme to performance mode.


----------



## future (Jan 18, 2012)

Earlier with prime95 , my max temp was 60 and 55 average. Hwmonitor shows  25-28 degrees on idle . I am using stock cooler.

But its been 2 days and i didnt get any  irritating bsods .

I think my asus mobo messed up with the cpu voltage and ram latencies , which caused all the trouble.


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok then ... nice to see you fixed it


----------

